# Submissive or Excitement Urination



## wolfhair (Sep 8, 2010)

Any other V owner's experiencing Submissive or Excitement Urination on a regular basis. Cooper (7 months) whenever he gets really excited, play's intensely, hears my sister call him in her high pitch voice, or when new people come to the door, delivery man, friends, my wife or even me at times he pee's. He is not an abused dog by any means. I have read about this topic in a few places one of the better resources being, wonderpupy.net. We try and not get excited when we get home, my wife and I are better than those who may not know the rules or how act around him. My question is for V owners who have experienced this or are experiencing this. What or how are you doing to resolve this? The material I have read says time will heal it, but it’s a little embarrassing when people come over and I have to clean up a 7 months pee problem or when I go over to my folks he pees over their floor.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine did this for a week or two when he was a little younger than yours. I found out I could keep it from happening if I exercised the crap out of him before any possible excitement if I knew it was coming before hand. He usually peed when he was done exercising and afterwards he was too tired to get majorly excited when someone came over.

I'm glad it stopped after a while though because there is no way I can get mine tired enough now to not get excited. Mine was maybe 5 months when he had the peeing problem.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Unfortunately Axel (5 months) does do this on occasion, mostly when my wife arrives home from work (over excited), or when a friend stops by and he gets excited. I have been preventing this by taking him out to go pee 5 minutes before my wife gets home from work, and also not getting him excited as much when she gets home (she greets him more quietly and calmly now), he also goes into a submissive position when he does accidentally pee from being overly excited, almost like he thinks he's going to get punished or he knows he did something wrong.


----------



## wolfhair (Sep 8, 2010)

Raps that is exactly our situation as well. I hope he grows out of it. We have also implemented the same protocol about taking him out before expected people come over, it is the unknown people coming over that make the mess


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't worry too much about it. They will outgrow it.


----------

